# Removing Smart Meter



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just WOW, some people are just bat **** crazy. Youtube puts new restrictions on people using legal guns/gun products but allow this crazy lazy to show people how to remove their smart meter with what looks like gardening gloves.

EDIT: Oh yeah she's removing it because the signal from it killed her plants and made her and her husband very sick. lol


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

After complaints few years ago our utility offered to switch customers back to the analog meters. For a 1 time and additional monthly fee. Haven't noticed any old meters around here. My guess is they let that expire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Crazy people do what crazy people do. She's not hurting anyone.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

In 17 years, never have I ever used gloves to change out a meter socket. Who gives a ****? Are you worried about your hands jumping from the glass and landing on the pins?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mshow1323 said:


> In 17 years, never have I ever used gloves to change out a meter socket. Who gives a ****? Are you worried about your hands jumping from the glass and landing on the pins?


The risk here is that one of the jaws comes loose of the insulating block and stays on the meter tang, creating a bolted fault when it drags the wire against the can.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

When we changed to smart meters the city didn’t use electricians or wear any PPE. There was many incidents of blow ups with injuries removing and or installing the new meters.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The risk here is that one of the jaws comes loose of the insulating block and stays on the meter tang, creating a bolted fault when it drags the wire against the can.


And that's why I pull to top down first and pull the meter at an angle


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Many people have petitioned the power company to remove the smart meters and install the old style. Not sure if they are successful but there have been law suits over this issue.

I have dealt with many people complaining of this issue as well as electromagnetic field's. I have no idea as to whether they are nuts or not but some people say they can feel the electromagnetic field's when they are present. There is money to be made if you have the patience for this. 

I know one person who asked me politely if I would turn off my cell phone when I was with them. This guy went into a crawl space with me and had to leave because of the presence of a strong electromagnetic field. He was right-- there was an incredibly large field there from an improper generator panel installation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> And that's why I pull to top down first and pull the meter at an angle


I pull top down first because it's close to impossible to pull all 4 jaws out at once when the meter has been static for decades.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I used to be a lunatic but I'm alright nowwwwwww......


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Criminal offence to remove a meter seal in these parts if the utility chooses to pursue it. Not sure about where she comes from. Pretty strict rules regarding custody transfer meters as well. Is she allowed to monetize a video showing how to break the law?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mitch65 said:


> Criminal offence to remove a meter seal in these parts if the utility chooses to pursue it.


Sure, sure. lain:


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

mitch65 said:


> Criminal offence to remove a meter seal in these parts if the utility chooses to pursue it. Not sure about where she comes from. Pretty strict rules regarding custody transfer meters as well. Is she allowed to monetize a video showing how to break the law?


No, it's a criminal offense to steal power, which cutting the meter seal might be a sign of.

You must be one of those people who thinks the FBI can arrest you for cutting the tags off your mattresses too :vs_cool:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Many people have petitioned the power company to remove the smart meters and install the old style. Not sure if they are successful but there have been law suits over this issue.
> 
> I have dealt with many people complaining of this issue as well as electromagnetic field's. I have no idea as to whether they are nuts or not but some people say they can feel the electromagnetic field's when they are present. There is money to be made if you have the patience for this.
> 
> I know one person who asked me politely if I would turn off my cell phone when I was with them. This guy went into a crawl space with me and had to leave because of the presence of a strong electromagnetic field. He was right-- there was an incredibly large field there from an improper generator panel installation.


Had a customer who paid a guy to come and measure the fields in each room of her house while we were rewiring it. He basically had big, expensive looking testers that tested all fields and then he recommended where she should put furniture in the room, especially bedrooms and placement of beds.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think I posted one time on here about this wackadoodle almond farmer I did service calls for related to EMF or RF or whatever the heck. Funny part was, all of these "leakages" that he had identified were 100% legit. Screwed up coax terminations, loose wires in junction boxes, failing lamp sockets. I don't think I fixed one thing that I had doubts about. Some people can just "feel" it, I guess.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Sure, sure. lain:


They will put your ballz in a vice for sure.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

99cents said:


> They will put your ballz in a vice for sure.


That would save me about 40 bucks in the city, then.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Some people can just "feel" it, I guess.


Oh ya, I can sense it’s presence and wear the proper PPE when I go hunting EMF waves. 


BTW,,, I’m not a wacadoodle almond farmer, I prefer cashews.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> BTW,,, I’m not a wacadoodle almond farmer, I prefer cashews.


Cashews are definitely better.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

eddy current said:


> When we changed to smart meters the city didn’t use electricians or wear any PPE. There was many incidents of blow ups with injuries removing and or installing the new meters.


here it was a poco sub-company and they were wearing full ppe suit and walking house to house in their orange suit, helmet, mask,...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Cashews are definitely better.


Costco, the number 1 importer of Cashews and it’s becaise of me. I can’t get enough of them. 
My grandkids grew up thinking they were dinosaur claws and were also quickly hooked.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

samgregger said:


> No, it's a criminal offense to steal power, which cutting the meter seal might be a sign of.
> 
> You must be one of those people who thinks the FBI can arrest you for cutting the tags off your mattresses too :vs_cool:


FBI doesn't have jurisdiction here. My mistake, they would have to prove intent to steal. however tampering with a seal is grounds for the utility to cut off your power. It is right in the service agreement. So there is that...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you took every radio wave, microwave, cell signal, TV signal.....and colored each one the sky would be black.

Having said that I just spent 14 weekends with 5-8 guys every weekend chasing net currents in a mid-rise office building to appease a day care center and their concerned parents. There is money in those EMFs.

We had over 130 branch circuits with neutrals shorted to ground and a few mis-wires. 3 wire where the red was taped green at the load and white in the panel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> If you took every radio wave, microwave, cell signal, TV signal.....and colored each one the sky would be black.
> 
> Having said that I just spent 14 weekends with 5-8 guys every weekend chasing net currents in a mid-rise office building to appease a day care center and their concerned parents. There is money in those EMFs.
> 
> We had over 130 branch circuits with neutrals shorted to ground and a few mis-wires. 3 wire where the red was taped green at the load and white in the panel.


Curious was it the day care that paid for that or the building owners?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

brian john said:


> If you took every radio wave, microwave, cell signal, TV signal.....and colored each one the sky would be black.
> 
> Having said that I just spent 14 weekends with 5-8 guys every weekend chasing net currents in a mid-rise office building to appease a day care center and their concerned parents. There is money in those EMFs.
> 
> We had over 130 branch circuits with neutrals shorted to ground and a few mis-wires. 3 wire where the red was taped green at the load and white in the panel.


I can't even imagine the bill you sent them!!!!!

That is nuts! 

Just curious, what was the reason they had so many neutral to ground shorts? Overstripping the wires at the devices?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cow said:


> I can't even imagine the bill you sent them!!!!!
> 
> That is nuts!
> 
> Just curious, what was the reason they had so many neutral to ground shorts? Overstripping the wires at the devices?


Lately I've been finding a lot of neutral to ground shorts due to the new smart switches(WiFi). People keep jumping the ground to neutral to make the switch work without running a separate neutral wire.:vs_mad:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Lately I've been finding a lot of neutral to ground shorts due to the new smart switches(WiFi). People keep jumping the ground to neutral to make the switch work without running a separate neutral wire.:vs_mad:


This is the exact reason that 404.2(C) was added to the 14 code cycle.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Curious was it the day care that paid for that or the building owners?


Building owners but it was part of renewing the lease negotiations.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cow said:


> I can't even imagine the bill you sent them!!!!!
> 
> That is nuts!
> 
> Just curious, what was the reason they had so many neutral to ground shorts? Overstripping the wires at the devices?


Almost all were MC and BX issues in the connector, nicked or oven tightened. Several 3-wire with the red used as a neutral in the panel tapped white and green on the other end. One was a short in a conduit phase conductors were disconnected but the left the neutral connect3ed and it was welded to the conduit. Generator Neutral bonded with 3-pole ATS. Neutrals from 480/277 tied to neutrals from 208/120 VAC system. A few no neutrals so use the ground.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

brian john said:


> Almost all were MC and BX issues in the connector, nicked or oven tightened. Several 3-wire with the red used as a neutral in the panel tapped white and green on the other end. One was a short in a conduit phase conductors were disconnected but the left the neutral connect3ed and it was welded to the conduit. Generator Neutral bonded with 3-pole ATS. Neutrals from 480/277 tied to neutrals from 208/120 VAC system. A few no neutrals so use the ground.


From what I've seen, the more a building is worked on by 'the maintenance guy' the more likely this type of trouble exists.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

20 years ago I did work with an "EMF" expert, his background was SCIFs design. When the cold war collapsed the need for SCIFs subsided so he moved into EMF chasing.

He did a house for a women $750,000 (20 years ago) brand new they went in ripped up hardwood floors, marble floors, tile walls and all drywall, with an almost total rewire for EMF safer rooms then shielded the conductors as necessary with MU metal.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I own several Gauss Meters some inexpensive some a tad more costly.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=industrial&field-keywords=gauss+meters

I use to do quite a bit of EMF chasing in regards to power quality issues and PC CRT monitor screen shake, with the advent of flat screens, screen shake and magnetic fields affecting PCs dried up. I still check Gauss levels occasionally but REFUSE to get involved in measurements where health issues are in question but I do the field work chasing the cause of excessive EMFs, leaving any reports that may end up in court to engineers.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

"I need you to remove all this dangerous radiation in my home!"
"Your bananas."
"Excuse me? I hired you to do this job and I will NOT be spoken to like th--"
"No, ma'am, your bananas, they're radioactive."


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

(Albeit minor) the arc when she installed that analog meter made my day. Sure, advocate for the dangers of EMFs, however don't even bother to shut off the power!


----------

